# DRAGON HEART -"REVAMPED"



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Welp with only a week and a half away from the Phx lrm show this warm may 2011 , i figured it was about damn time i posted this topic.

now im going to do something simular to Franky Bones's bike topic for (BLUE CRUSH) but with mine theres a slight diffrence.

I have had this bike in the works and in secrecy since march 5th of 2010 and was refusing to post this topic till i thought it was ready. Yea i had to be a pacient mofo and wait a whole year and four months before i felt it was time. 
Now only a few peeps know of this bike build and i request that those few peeps not mention of what bike this is im working on as i want it to be a suprise for the homies of the bike section that dont know of it.

Im going to keep this topic updated as i had done with my trike *(TOUCH OF CLASS)* and on a side note (T.O.C)is just put away for another time . I will post some pics of my project but im going to leave the main goodies out of the topic until after Phoenix super show when the bike has made its dabute. As a start here is some of my project known as *DRAGON HEART*.

Also like Franky B, Ill be posting thanks to the homies that helped make this bike possible.

THANKS GO OUT TO:

ALEX(SITTINONCHROME) for all the body and bondo work aswell as the base coat and hardener for the paint.

JOEY(PHXKSTM) for the frame.

DANIEL(CHILDSPLAY69)for the paint and pattern work aswell as the clear coat.

CHAVO for the pinstriping and leafing.

SHOWBOUND for the handle bars,seat,mirrors,head and crank sets and crank.

LOWRIDERWIZ for the pedals.

ANTHONY T. (SCHWINN1966) for the fork arms,crown and o ring.

JOSUE(BROWNIE602) for the support bars.

EDDIE(LOWLIFE09) for the goose neck and spring.

SAL(LINCOLNSAL)for the head light.

BICYCLE WORLD for the chains and display rack.

ANGEL for the grips.

SINCITYCUTTY for the rims and tires.

RANGERON for the conti kit

will add more later.

now for some pics.










grips from ANGEL.









none spinning pedals from LOWRIDERWIZ,

















RANGERON.








will have other pics later.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 3 2011, 05:48 AM~20473501
> *Welp with only a week and a half away from the Phx lrm show this warm may 2011 , i figured it was about damn time i posted this topic.
> 
> now im going to do something simular to Franky Bones's bike topic for (BLUE CRUSH) but with mine theres a slight diffrence.
> ...


ahhh chit


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

good luck with ur build homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

thats all we get?? ...........................................................boner kill :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Pinstriping was done by Chavo on Dragon Heart....


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Good luck putting that bike together Matt, Cant wait to see it.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@May 4 2011, 07:47 AM~20482204
> *Good luck putting that bike together Matt, Cant wait to see it.
> 
> *


thx. yup got the forks assembled on some reg wheels till the custom ones are made.  see you in phx alex.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

alright put the order in for a few yards of swirl velour and crushed velour. and started making the ceramic figures for the display.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 7 2011, 10:47 PM~20505915
> *making a sort of make shift conti kit support system. not done yet.
> made out of a pair of mich mach fork support bars i had laying around and a basket ball hoop mount that i wasent putting to use.
> 
> ...


 :inout:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 8 2011, 08:47 AM~20505915
> *making a sort of make shift conti kit support system. not done yet.
> made out of a pair of mich mach fork support bars i had laying around and a basket ball hoop mount that i wasent putting to use.
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

cant wait to see it


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 3 2011, 03:48 AM~20473501
> *Welp with only a week and a half away from the Phx lrm show this warm may 2011 , i figured it was about damn time i posted this topic.
> 
> now im going to do something simular to Franky Bones's bike topic for (BLUE CRUSH) but with mine theres a slight diffrence.
> ...


We are heading down to PHX good luck. Just be careful of my 7 year old grandson he will remember his continental kit. :biggrin: "CHRISTIANS DRAGON" he might try to steal it back.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 3 2011, 01:48 PM~20473501
> *
> 
> none spinning pedals from LOWRIDERWIZ,
> ...


Whatup playa yo let me know when you want custom pedals that spin since its so important to everybody that custom cut pedals on a show bike that you don't ride have to spin.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Almost Dragon Time.....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 12 2011, 07:11 AM~20536460
> *We are heading down to PHX good luck. Just be careful of my 7 year old grandson he will remember his continental kit. :biggrin:  "CHRISTIANS DRAGON" he might try to steal it back.
> *


lol.thx


> _Originally posted by TonyO+May 12 2011, 07:29 AM~20536549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo pm me the dirrections to your place so we can pick the frame up.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 12 2011, 06:55 PM~20541090
> *lol.thx
> 
> lol thats the thing right there. ima be rollin in to the show sat with the club ima need to have a custom guard and sprocket made to set the chain away from the frame, cause i plan on having this bike be ridable.
> ...


Hey that check never came homie so put a trace on it cuz its been long enough, and when u come down just meet me at the shop in glendale since I'm always there anyways


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 01:48 AM~20543892
> *Hey that check never came homie so put a trace on it cuz its been long enough, and when u come down just meet me at the shop in glendale since I'm always there anyways
> *


alright cool cool. will do. but what streets the shop on?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 13 2011, 02:03 AM~20543916
> *alright cool cool. will do. but what streets the shop on?
> *


69th ave and orangewood... orangewood is between glendale and northern


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

heres a lil sneak peak of DH.










































lol not posten it till the show tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

and now the moment everyone has been waiting for!!!

*DRAGON HEART*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 16 2011, 01:34 PM~20563926
> *and now the moment everyone has been waiting for!!!
> 
> DRAGON HEART
> ...


looking good matt nice sprocket :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats to Dragon Heart


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+May 16 2011, 03:10 PM~20564479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX TONY. CONGRATTS ON YOUR WINNS ASWELL.  

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PASSIONATE63, *JUSTDEEZ*

HEY DANNY ILL BE GETTING A CHECK OUT FOR YOU NEXT MONTH FOR CADS.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 16 2011, 07:44 PM~20566150
> *THX T. IMA HAVE THE SPROCKET ENGRAVED AND TWO TONED SOON.
> 
> THX TONY. CONGRATTS ON YOUR WINNS ASWELL.
> ...


one of these days, call me. this frame has potential, and we need to get it out there :cheesy:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

i love when is a secret n suddenly u pop out wit some good shit...looking good cant wait to c danny crazy work he always do bad ass designs!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+May 16 2011, 06:58 PM~20566294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL YEA, I HAD THIS IDEA PLANNED ON DAY ONE BUT HAD TROUBLE KEEPING THE SECRET. NOW THOSE HANDLE BARS UNER THE FRAME ARE GOING TO NEED A MATCHING FORK AND SISSY BARS.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

How much for the forks you have on there now? Are they 20" forks?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 16 2011, 08:52 PM~20567597
> *How much for the forks you have on there now? Are they 20" forks?
> *


they are 20". i bought them for 150 from anthony(schwinn1966)

but they are not for sale. im sure anthony has more. he is king of schwinns and parts.hit him up homie.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a set on the bike now, they just aren't bent like that. But if those are 20" I just need someone to bend the ones i have to get that look i'm sure.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 17 2011, 11:07 AM~20570446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

beautiful paint and bodywork.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 17 2011, 10:07 AM~20570446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks nice but why is it called dragon heart? :dunno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 17 2011, 11:45 AM~20570993
> *Looks nice but why is it called dragon heart?  :dunno:
> *


lol two reasons.

one is to me the frame looks like a dragon.

two is i was going to have murals of the movie dragon heart put on it along with a few non dh themed murals put on just for chits and giggles. :biggrin:

im still going to have them put on just dident have the time to have them done for this show.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 17 2011, 01:18 PM~20571525
> *lol two reasons.
> 
> one is to me the frame looks like a dragon.
> ...


naw u look like jay from that movie " jay and silent bob strike back". lol... but n e ways nice bike alot of bodywork on the frame though how much it weigh?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 17 2011, 01:36 PM~20571660
> *naw u look like jay from that movie " jay and silent bob strike back". lol... but n e ways nice bike alot of bodywork on the frame though how much it weigh?
> *


117 pounds.....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 17 2011, 03:22 PM~20572429
> *117 pounds.....
> *



and a mystery check :squint:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 17 2011, 04:07 PM~20572661
> *and a mystery check  :squint:
> *


Pissed off brown guy hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2011, 09:36 PM~20570957
> *beautiful paint and bodywork.
> *


Paint done by Childsplay69 :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2011, 10:32 AM~20599138
> *Paint done by Childsplay69 :thumbsup:
> *


RO Chucky??? :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 17 2011, 12:18 PM~20571525
> *lol two reasons.
> 
> one is to me the frame looks like a dragon.
> ...


Fo realz??


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 17 2011, 09:07 AM~20570446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool. I like the color reminds me of my old trike.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+May 21 2011, 10:32 AM~20599138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx homie. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

heres a few shop pics and a pic at the hotel.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 22 2011, 01:37 AM~20602805
> *heres a few shop pics and a pic at the hotel.
> 
> 
> ...



damn u even gave the bike a bed to sleep on hahaha


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 17 2011, 01:07 PM~20570446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: shiiieeeettttt!! Frame is do-o-o-o-o-ppppe.... 

:thumbsup: nice bike :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~+May 22 2011, 02:45 PM~20604778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 22 2011, 11:11 PM~20608094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHINA TWIST???LOL


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2011, 11:13 PM~20616046
> *CHINA TWIST???LOL
> *


lol i mumbled it. ment to say china twisted support bars. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

got some snapshots of dh in the sun and during the evning.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

here are shots i took in the back and i removed the gold spring.









i edited this one


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

here is with no bike stand.and in the shop.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

last but not least, my personal favorite pic.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

fuckin sick ass frame bro


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Bike looks good nice frame with some good parts and more detail you will be good comp in the radical class


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> here is with no bike stand.and in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good bro!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> last but not least, my personal favorite pic.





kajumbo said:


> fuckin sick ass frame bro


thx homie 


ripsta85 said:


> Bike looks good nice frame with some good parts and more detail you will be good comp in the radical class


thanks homie. the major props and credit goes to daniel and danny (RO~chucky,danny chawps) for the superb paint job. and anthony j (schwinn 1966) for the forks.


sureñosbluez said:


> PASSIONATE63 said:
> 
> 
> > here is with no bike stand.and in the shop.
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> looking good bro!!!!


thanks homie. still needs some goods though.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:worship::worship:

hmg i love that frame great work bro keep it on !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> thanks homie. still needs some goods though.


Heres some for ya home,hope you like


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How about some green tires to go on it?

I'm gonna start selling color tires for $35 a pair. RO Chucky told me the bike shops around PHX sell tires for $20 a piece and they're not all that great and can't find color tires

I got two different kinds I can get:



















Also let me know when you got the rest of the $ for your wheels and what design you want on them and I'll start designing them. Let me know what other parts you want. I'm thinkin that bike needs handlebars, sprocket, and pedals next.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

That is one bad ass bike. This is definitely motivation for me to get back in the bike game.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> THX TONY. CONGRATTS ON YOUR WINNS ASWELL.
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PASSIONATE63, *JUSTDEEZ*
> ...





TonyO said:


> Also let me know when you got the rest of the $ for your wheels and what design you want on them and I'll start designing them. Let me know what other parts you want. I'm thinkin that bike needs handlebars, sprocket, and pedals next.


i got this taken care of


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

D-ice69 said:


> :worship::worship:
> 
> hmg i love that frame great work bro keep it on !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 



growmaster4 said:


> Heres some for ya home,hope you like


 i got them today. lmk when you get the m/o. 



TonyO said:


> How about some green tires to go on it?
> 
> I'm gonna start selling color tires for $35 a pair. RO Chucky told me the bike shops around PHX sell tires for $20 a piece and they're not all that great and can't find color tires
> 
> ...


 ill think about that. though wish the top ones had white walls.



juangotti said:


> That is one bad ass bike. This is definitely motivation for me to get back in the bike game.





JUSTDEEZ said:


> i got this taken care of


soon, very soon :


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Cool.ill let you know


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


>


cool stuff again great bike !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


>


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

mr.casper said:


>


thats a bad ass trike.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

got an appointment with a paint shop here in town to see what it will cost to touch up the marks on my frame. lets hope for the best.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Your bike is really nice, I hope i wont offend you with what I'm about to say but! your bike frame reminds me of a P90, your bike is really bad ass and hope it shoot everyone down in shows!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> Your bike is really nice, I hope i wont offend you with what I'm about to say but! your bike frame reminds me of a P90, your bike is really bad ass and hope it shoot everyone down in shows!


lol thanks,no affence taken.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:

hey wasup homie those are real sick so what,s next afther that are the handle-bar coming along soon ????


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

D-ice69 said:


> :wave::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> hey wasup homie those are real sick so what,s next afther that are the handle-bar coming along soon ????


naw no faced parts yet. just working on a temperary display for vegas. then ill have the cash to get back to having danny and tony o do they'er magic.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Bike is pretty fuckin sick bro...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

gizmo1 said:


> Bike is pretty fuckin sick bro...


thanks homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

D-ice69 said:


> :wave::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> hey wasup homie those are real sick so what,s next afther that are the handle-bar coming along soon ????


Are these mirrors etched? They look sick :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> here is with no bike stand.and in the shop.


wicked lookin bike!! nice colors also! by any chance u wanna sell that 16" gold wheel in the background?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

hi bro (passsionate63) i,ll be at vegas this & I hope to see you there !!!! it,s a first for me
& i,m realy exited aboult it .. :wave::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PINK86REGAL said:


> wicked lookin bike!! nice colors also! by any chance u wanna sell that 16" gold wheel in the background?


naw not at this time. 



D-ice69 said:


> hi bro (passsionate63) i,ll be at vegas this & I hope to see you there !!!! it,s a first for me
> & i,m realy exited aboult it .. :wave::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


you bet ill be there. its a first for me aswell, not sure which entrence we have to go into to register.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> you bet ill be there. its a first for me aswell, not sure which entrence we have to go into to register.


there's only one entrance. but you better call or email first. i dont think non pre-registers are let in


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> there's only one entrance. but you better call or email first. i dont think non pre-registers are let in


im all registered up as of augest 18th, what i ment was to confirm that im not a no show when i go to enter the grounds. what street is the entrance on?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


>


that helps, :biggrin: so hey i was thinking that i drop you the money for the cads while we are at the show, so we can chill and enjoy the show and save the wait on the mailing.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> that helps, :biggrin: so hey i was thinking that i drop you the money for the cads while we are at the show, so we can chill and enjoy the show and save the wait on the mailing.


its up to you man. i'll be at the arena friday, sat, and sunday


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> its up to you man. i'll be at the arena friday, sat, and sunday


ill be there with the club on sat to set up the bikes and will be there all day sunday for the show.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Kiloz said:


> Your bike is really nice, I hope i wont offend you with what I'm about to say but! your bike frame reminds me of a P90, your bike is really bad ass and hope it shoot everyone down in shows!


Your comment offended me :finger:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> got an appointment with a paint shop here in town to see what it will cost to touch up the marks on my frame. lets hope for the best.


Why dont you just go to RO Chucky, pay him cash on the spot, and he'll get it done in a day or two done deal.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> Why dont you just go to RO Chucky, pay him cash on the spot, and he'll get it done in a day or two done deal.


Matt moved... I think hes pretty far from me now...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

im in scenic az next to mesquite nv.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Welp with only a week and a half away from the Phx lrm show this warm may 2011 , i figured it was about damn time i posted this topic.
> 
> now im going to do something simular to Franky Bones's bike topic for (BLUE CRUSH) but with mine theres a slight diffrence.
> 
> ...


Hey is that the cont kit from that Rollerz Only dragon bike that was for sale a while back? Also, Who did the glass etching on the mirrors? It looks great.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Hey is that the cont kit from that Rollerz Only dragon bike that was for sale a while back? Also, Who did the glass etching on the mirrors? It looks great.


sure is, i have future plans for it. 

the mirrors wer done by growmaster4


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave::wave:
WASUP BRO !!!!! :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> sure is, i have future plans for it.
> 
> the mirrors wer done by growmaster4


Thanks for the info man, bikes looking great, keep on keeping on.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave::wave:
> WASUP BRO !!!!! :wave:


nothin much man, getting some things in order with the club. how about you?



Justin-Az said:


> Thanks for the info man, bikes looking great, keep on keeping on.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> nothin much man, getting some things in order with the club. how about you?


WELL A FEW THINGS 1, MY NEW WHEELS ARE BEEN MADE RIGHT NOW !!!!
2, MY NEW CUSTOM FENDERS ARE ON THERE WAY TO BE FINISH & 3 I,M GETTING THINGS IN ORDER TO GO TO VEGAS WHIT THE GUYS OF MY CLUB TO SEE THE SHOW AND MABE NEXT YEAR COME WHIT MY BIKE !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

at its second show for its new life it placed first.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

put the other sprocket on it imo it looked better congrats good luck in vegas boty??????


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

lesstime said:


> put the other sprocket on it imo it looked better congrats good luck in vegas boty??????


hey anythings possible. but theres going to be some steap compatition there. 

i was going to get the sprocket polished,engraved and two toned for the phx show next year.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> hey anythings possible. but theres going to be some steap compatition there.
> 
> i was going to get the sprocket polished,engraved and two toned for the phx show next year.


A engraved sproket will look tight.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> A engraved sproket will look tight.


but a custom one of a kind would look better


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> but a custom one of a kind would look better


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> but a custom one of a kind would look better


 :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes: THAT,S FOR SOURE THAT WOULD BE A BIG PLUS ON A ALREADY SICK BIKE !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT... R U READY FOR VEGAS..


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TTT... R U READY FOR VEGAS..


 YUP I,M ALL PACK UP & READY TO GO :thumbsup: !!!! 
AND I POST PICS OF MY NEW CUSTOM FENDERS ON MY TOPIC IF YOU WANT TO TAKE A LOOK  .. AGAIN I,M A BIG FAN OF THE DRAGON HEART BKE AND I CAN NOT WAIT TO SEE WHENE IT WILL BE ALL DONE CUZ IT ALREADY KICK ASS !!!!! 
KEEP ON THE GREAT WORK !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> TTT... R U READY FOR VEGAS..


yup. tuesday i pick up the frame. then wensday i get my banner and thursday i head up.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yup. tuesday i pick up the frame. then wensday i get my banner and thursday i head up.


SO IT,S ALL FIX UP NOW ?? I,M REAL HAPPY FOR YOU HOMIE .
I,LL SEE YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

D-ice69 said:


> SO IT,S ALL FIX UP NOW ?? I,M REAL HAPPY FOR YOU HOMIE .
> I,LL SEE YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


will see you there. yea my homie in bullhead city is doing his magic. its remarkable because i was at his shop discussing the work that needed done and i pulled out my wallet to pay him and he said that hed do it for nothing. he even offerd to do my blue trikes paint and pinstripe work for no payment. im exstounded and very appreciating of what he is doing for me.

Tony Krisha for all your norther az tattoo and pinstripe needs. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> will see you there. yea my homie in bullhead city is doing his magic. its remarkable because i was at his shop discussing the work that needed done and i pulled out my wallet to pay him and he said that hed do it for nothing. he even offerd to do my blue trikes paint and pinstripe work for no payment. im exstounded and very appreciating of what he is doing for me.
> 
> Tony Krisha for all your norther az tattoo and pinstripe needs. :thumbsup:


 COOL I DIDE NOT KNOW THAT YOU HADE A TRIKE TO DO YOU HAVE PICS ??? IF IT,S LOOK AS GOOD LIKE THE DAMMM IT MOST BE REAL NICE !!!!! 
KEEP IT ON THE GOOD WORK HOMIE !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

p.s i,m glad you like my new fenders thx you for the good words !!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

D-ice69 said:


> COOL I DIDE NOT KNOW THAT YOU HADE A TRIKE TO DO YOU HAVE PICS ??? IF IT,S LOOK AS GOOD LIKE THE DAMMM IT MOST BE REAL NICE !!!!!
> KEEP IT ON THE GOOD WORK HOMIE !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
> 
> p.s i,m glad you like my new fenders thx you for the good words !!!!


look for just another build up. ill bump the thread up. 

your very welcome man. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bout time to put this topic back on top. Seeing how the admin cant seem to fix the search engine, I aint about to sear through 20 pages to find my thread's.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

U ready for Mesa show n happy new years brother


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

hi matt wasup bro !!!!  :wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U ready for Mesa show n happy new years brother


As ready as spongebob when it comes to his job. 
And a Happy new year to you aswell homie.



D-ice69 said:


> hi matt wasup bro !!!!  :wave:


Wondering what the usps are doing that's keeping your check to me and my check to danny (justdeez)
How about you bro?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

got it yesterday. already got a couple things in the works for you mayne


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Last pic of it until Mesa super show. Let the pacient's began. 


image upload


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Last pic of it until Mesa super show. Let the pacient's began.
> 
> 
> image upload


real nice pic bro bring back memory !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> As ready as spongebob when it comes to his job.
> And a Happy new year to you aswell homie.
> 
> 
> ...


i dide not sent it by ups but by normal mail ,for myself well thing are kind of slow now for me but i,m still working on some new stuff and i hope that things will restart moving soon !!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

The owner and his ride. 


jpg image hosting


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> The owner and his ride.
> 
> 
> jpg image hosting


:wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nothing really new for the mesa show, but i aint trippin, ill have it done right and bust out full force in vegas this year.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

we need measurements mayne!uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> we need measurements mayne!uffin:


PM Me what need's measured.


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Last pic of it until Mesa super show. Let the pacient's began.
> 
> 
> image upload


 this pictre is clean!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Theres progress in the work's. .................Tobad i aint showing shit till it bust's out in either mesa or vegas next year.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Theres progress in the work's. .................Tobad i aint showing shit till it bust's out in either mesa or vegas next year.


What why Next year.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What why Next year.


My custom parts are not done yet. I have big plans ahead of me. But im still bringing it to the vegas show.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:squint:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> My custom parts are not done yet. I have big plans ahead of me. But im still bringing it to the vegas show.


:werd:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looks good in motion, you can tell you were being extra careful with it to, nice


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


>


dammmm that,s cool homie !!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


>


that's lowriding homie :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT mad props bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


>


I dont remember the paint codes to that bike so if u scratch it, theres gonna be a new color to cover it.... hahaha


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Little history now that this pic is around. this is the first version your frame before the full body got on it.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> View attachment 507934
> Little history now that this pic is around. this is the first version your frame before the full body got on it.



:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHXKSTM said:


> View attachment 507934
> Little history now that this pic is around. this is the first version your frame before the full body got on it.


When was that photo taken joey?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

PASSIONATE63 said:


>


You should go to the Vegas show and challenge the bikes they don't ride they won't win that's the rules easy win if i ever make it to vegas expect for tht to happen love to see the radical bikes actually moving bad ass bike you got there bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ripsta85 said:


> You should go to the Vegas show and challenge the bikes they don't ride they won't win that's the rules easy win if i ever make it to vegas expect for tht to happen love to see the radical bikes actually moving bad ass bike you got there bro


You are right clean bike but its a radical frame with stock parts..you put stock parts on any frame and it should be rideable..no disrepect Matt...my sons bike all custom laser cut parts and show chromed and its rideable..um gunna make a video this weekend...after all its just a bike...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ripsta85 said:


> You should go to the Vegas show and challenge the bikes they don't ride they won't win that's the rules easy win if i ever make it to vegas expect for tht to happen love to see the radical bikes actually moving bad ass bike you got there bro


That's actually exactly why i was motivated to make it ridable, so if ever i would get challenged by some one, id be like" sure thing, let me just take it off its display and boom" Thank's man. hope to see you at a show some time.



oneofakind said:


> You are right clean bike but its a radical frame with stock parts..you put stock parts on any frame and it should be rideable..no disrepect Matt...my sons bike all custom laser cut parts and show chromed and its rideable..um gunna make a video this weekend...after all its just a bike...


All good john, :thumbsup: im looking to replace the stock parts real soon. them fork's will go on to my 68 stingray and the wheels go back on to touch of class. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dragon Heart wont be attending any lrm show's next year, it is going under construction until 2014, i may come out to support my club but i wont be bringing a bike. for the past two year's i have tryed getting thing's upgraded and have yet to succed in adding or changing anything on the bike, ive alway's ended up putting the money i make for part's into a show or a non related subject. i mean what would the point be to take the bike to mesa and vegas when there is nothing new and everyone know's what it already has? A year will give me some time to get into gear with my plan's for this build, and it's not like ill miss much any way's. The comp will still be heavy, chucky and sal will still be getting on each other's nutz(no ****), atx will still think he has game and face it, tony o will still be sporting his tiara. DH will return in 2014 .


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Dragon Heart wont be attending any lrm show's next year, it is going under construction until 2014, i may come out to support my club but i wont be bringing a bike. for the past two year's i have tryed getting thing's upgraded and have yet to succed in adding or changing anything on the bike, ive alway's ended up putting the money i make for part's into a show or a non related subject. i mean what would the point be to take the bike to mesa and vegas when there is nothing new and everyone know's what it already has? A year will give me some time to get into gear with my plan's for this build, and it's not like ill miss much any way's. The comp will still be heavy, chucky and sal will still be getting on each other's nutz(no ****), atx will still think he has game and face it, tony o will still be sporting his tiara. DH will return in 2014 .


right on man i have your seat sence we was unable to meet up in vegas and if you need anything i can do ill help out as much as we can


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thx thomas, yea when i get the first of the part's payed to be made the seat can be shipped with them.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice to see this bike making a comeback. What are your plans?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tin-Tin said:


> Nice to see this bike making a comeback. What are your plans?


 nothing big at this time, got a new trike comming out and a nice rivi in the works


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

put the bike together for a few pics.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


>


looking good


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

You should try to recreate the sissy bar from Configuration One, It looks like it might just be a bent fork just has the pice above the Tbone cut off. 









I liked the spokes and OG fork a little more then the most recent photos. Those new ram handle bars look real good on the new photos though!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dragon Heart was wrecked this morning, so there will be no new things on this bike for a long time.... :banghead:


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

What happened??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

bluedreamz said:


> What happened??


 it was dropped while we were loading it into the van.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

its gouged pretty bad, plus there are a ton of cracks in the paint.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

man that really sucks


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

Damn that sucks


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey bro we will got her fixed, for now focus on that trike your building.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

damn bud sorry to hear about that.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

accedents happen, so when the time comes ill get her fixed again. till then i need to find a resonably priced body fabricator to get my trike frame started.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Throw back to when this bike was in show able condition


----------

